# Emerald City Lights Ride



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

OK fellow cyclists. Here is an opportunity to give back to your community. 
emeraldcitylights.com: Home
Turn out is looking a little light so come on down tomorrow and support this low key non profit trying to make a difference. I'll be there.......


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*A really good time*

Great route, well organized, met some new people. I'm beginning to think this area ( Auburn, Black Diamond, Enumclaw, Ravensdale, etc. is a cyclists dream....From the north county areas ( Edmonds, Bothell, etc) it is not very easy to reach these quiet rural cycling routes...Some were disappointed the route didn't include the Mud Mountain Dam climb. After beating on these people sufficiently they succumbed to the fact they didn't want to do that climb anyway....


----------

